# Not quite started in the NC Foothills



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## heaflaw (Feb 26, 2007)

Welcome from 20 miles south. Beesource is a great place for information and consider Cat Co beekeepers club.


----------



## briveigh (Nov 16, 2015)

heaflaw said:


> Welcome from 20 miles south. Beesource is a great place for information and consider Cat Co beekeepers club.


If you are in Lincolnton, I doubt you are quite 20 miles away. We are basically one mile from the Hwy 321 and Hwy 10 intersection. Also, I did go to the Catawba County beekeepers meeting last night, and am going to be taking the beginners class in February.


----------



## SDiver40 (Apr 14, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the forum


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource! Good luck with your new addiction, I mean hobby.


----------



## heaflaw (Feb 26, 2007)

briveigh said:


> If you are in Lincolnton, I doubt you are quite 20 miles away. We are basically one mile from the Hwy 321 and Hwy 10 intersection. Also, I did go to the Catawba County beekeepers meeting last night, and am going to be taking the beginners class in February.


Cool. I used to keep a hive or 2 at a friend's house close to Blackburn School. They usually did well. I was told that before I brought them there, she hardly ever saw bees around.


----------



## radallo (Oct 28, 2015)

Welcome to the forum,

dont' wait to much to start! You will learn much faster while doing in practice what you are reading/listening.

My suggestion: 
-start by also watching someone you trust inspecting his own hives
-start with no more than 10 hives


BTW... I checked out the events scheduled at Catawba County center.. they look really active!! Do you know if they have good facilities? (classroom? kitchen?)... in their schedule they miss a class about Honey! Would be nice to organize one...


----------

